# Wizards will lose this series because the Bulls are better at one thing.



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

Defense!


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

And we will win because we have...

Offense!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Wizards will lose because they think they can win with their words and not their play on the court.

Happy Birthday, Antawn.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the Wizards will win the series.

Bulls fans on this site seem to believe the series is over. They're in for a surprise I think.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> I think the Wizards will win the series.
> 
> Bulls fans on this site seem to believe the series is over. They're in for a surprise I think.


That's not true at all. It's just the more vocal Bulls posters on this site that make it seem like the series is finished.

If Wizards win tomorrow, all of a sudden, they are in the drivers seat. So anybody thinking this series is done, is thinking silly.

I, for one, think the it's a veery close series. It could really go either way. These teams are gonna go at it throughout.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> That's not true at all. It's just the more vocal Bulls posters on this site that make it seem like the series is finished.
> 
> If Wizards win tomorrow, all of a sudden, they are in the drivers seat. So anybody thinking this series is done, is thinking silly.
> 
> I, for one, think the it's a veery close series. It could really go either way. These teams are gonna go at it throughout.


It's a close series if the Zards can win one tonight. Bulls will definitely win at least one in DC.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> That's not true at all. It's just the more vocal Bulls posters on this site that make it seem like the series is finished.
> 
> If Wizards win tomorrow, all of a sudden, they are in the drivers seat. So anybody thinking this series is done, is thinking silly.
> 
> I, for one, think the it's a veery close series. It could really go either way. These teams are gonna go at it throughout.


Yeah, the vocal minority of Bulls fans do not represent all Bulls fans. You'll have to forgive us, it's been a while since we've been in the playoffs and some posters are getting way carried away after one win.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> That's not true at all. It's just the more vocal Bulls posters on this site that make it seem like the series is finished.
> 
> If Wizards win tomorrow, all of a sudden, they are in the drivers seat. So anybody thinking this series is done, is thinking silly.
> 
> I, for one, think the it's a veery close series. It could really go either way. These teams are gonna go at it throughout.


How does being down in a series by one game put you in the driver's seat?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

CiMa said:


> How does being down in a series by one game put you in the driver's seat?


We're down 2-0 so it's a moot point, but had we won it would essentially become a 5 game series with the Wiz having homecourt. That's why it's such a big deal just to get a split for the road team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

CiMa said:


> How does being down in a series by one game put you in the driver's seat?


 He was saying that if the Wizards won tonight's game, they'd be in the driver's seat. They'd have stolen homecourt if that were the case.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

MJG said:


> He was saying that if the Wizards won tonight's game, they'd be in the driver's seat. They'd have stolen homecourt if that were the case.


Exactly...

It's not like the momentum would have been in our favor going into Washington tied 1-1. Unless you are very optimistic. I'm not saying we'd be screwed, just not in advantage. There's a huge difference between not being in the drivers seat, and being virtually out of the series. I didn't mean the latter.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls will win because we have 12 potential birthdays in a 7 game series.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

ZonkerBL said:


> It's a close series if the Zards can win one tonight. Bulls will definitely win at least one in DC.


Hate to say I told you so, but...

Why is it that every game the Wiz play some no-name has a career night? I'm not saying Hinrich is a no-name, but for crying out loud -- 12 for 15? I mean, is it too much to ask to at least put a hand in his face?

What really gets my goat is I don't see this team improving on defense. I don't see how it can be done with this roster. The only way is to get rid of one of the big three and replace him with a defensive specialist, and then our offense will suffer and we'll be in the same boat. Detroit has to eventually play Darko or trade him, I wonder if they'd take Kwame for him. Or we could get Rasheed somehow.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Bulls will win because we have 12 potential birthdays in a 7 game series.


You have officially overused this joke.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

aftermath said:


> And we will win because we have...
> 
> Offense!


"We weren't expecting their role players to make shots,'' Eddie Jordan said. "We played poor defense against them, and we turned the ball over. We got too far ahead of ourselves after having the lead.''


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

lorgg said:


> *"We weren't expecting their role players to make shots,''* Eddie Jordan said. "We played poor defense against them, and we turned the ball over. We got too far ahead of ourselves after having the lead.''


That quote really shocked me when I heard it last night during the post-game press conference.

Didn't anyone clue Jordon in to the fact that Pike was 9th in the NBA in 3-point shooting (42.5%), and Pargo's only real "role" is to shoot the ball? That he averaged over 6 points a game in only 14 minutes? And 8.4/game and 36% 3-pt shooting in 17 minutes in his two seasons in Chicago?

I didn't follow the Wiz closely enough this season to say what kind of coach Jordon is, but from what I've heard from him after the first two games of this series he doesn't seem like the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree IMHO.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I didn't follow the Wiz closely enough this season to say what kind of coach Jordon is, but from what I've heard from him after the first two games of this series he doesn't seem like the brightest bulb on the Christmas tree IMHO.


Perfect coach for these guys.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

GB said:


> Perfect coach for these guys.


What's this supposed to mean??? Anyways EJ is not as good coach and the things he says after games i don't even bother to listen to. It wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit if he got fired after the season is over.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

7 game series. Bulls have very loyal fans. I think that's the reason as to why they've been so good... just look at the Pacers as an example. 

So game 7 @ Bulls. Bulls win.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

byrondarnell66 said:


> What's this supposed to mean???


I think their hoops IQ is low...

When that happens, you rely on individual basketball talent, not basketball teamwork.



> Anyways EJ is not as good coach and the things he says after games i don't even bother to listen to. It wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit if he got fired after the season is over.


You told him. 

Hey--I don't think EJ is the problem. It's the way that the team was built. Defense isn't in the DNA. The Wizards are very Dallas Maverick like.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

FWIW, I still have the Wizards winning this series in 7.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I couldn't believe that post-game comment either. I don't see how it could be out of context either.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

My bad, I didn't look at the date you posted it, I thought you posted it after we had won the second game.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

The Bulls' 108-point average in the series is seven more than the Wizards allowed their opponents on average in the regular season.

"It is what it is,'' Wizards coach Eddie Jordan has said of his team's defense.

What it is, is not as good as the Bulls' defense, and unless it improves significantly, it won't be good enough to keep the Bulls from advancing.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Maybe someone can buy Eddie this book?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Maybe someone can buy Eddie this book?


 It would make a nice parting gift.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> That's not true at all. It's just the more vocal Bulls posters on this site that make it seem like the series is finished.
> 
> If Wizards win tomorrow, all of a sudden, they are in the drivers seat. So anybody thinking this series is done, is thinking silly.
> 
> I, for one, think the it's a veery close series. It could really go either way. These teams are gonna go at it throughout.


I don't think this series is over yet.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I don't think this series is over yet.


Oh, it's not.

I still believe that you can wake me up when a road team wins a game. Until then, we're all just waiting around for Game 7 to be played.

I picked the Bulls in 5, but if the Wiz can hold serve at home I believe they'll also win Game 6 at home to force a seventh game.


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

''There was a stretch where they really had a good run on us,'' Jordan said. ''That was a little bit of a blindside hit by their bench. You don't expect [Jannero] Pargo to hit contested shots. [Kirk] Hinrich hitting contested shots. It's just when guys hit contested shots and when Adrian Griffin drives, gets to the paint three times and gets [six] points. Their bench surprised me in Game 2. But we'll have to see [what they do] the next outing.''

Its funny, they think they were contesting shots. How pathetic their defense truly is.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

lorgg said:


> ''There was a stretch where they really had a good run on us,'' Jordan said. ''That was a little bit of a blindside hit by their bench. You don't expect [Jannero] Pargo to hit contested shots. [Kirk] Hinrich hitting contested shots. It's just when guys hit contested shots and when Adrian Griffin drives, gets to the paint three times and gets [six] points. Their bench surprised me in Game 2. But we'll have to see [what they do] the next outing.''
> 
> Its funny, they think they were contesting shots. How pathetic their defense truly is.


That's why we need a new coach. We don't go far in the playoffs without defense because sooner or later it will catch up with you. That's why I don't think the Suns will win the Championship. They are a explosive scoring team but play disapointing defense much like the Wizards (without the passing and powerful front court. We need to hire a defensive minded coach in order to get somewhere.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

aftermath said:


> That's why we need a new coach. We don't go far in the playoffs without defense because sooner or later it will catch up with you. That's why I don't think the Suns will win the Championship. They are a explosive scoring team but play disapointing defense much like the Wizards (without the passing and powerful front court. We need to hire a defensive minded coach in order to get somewhere.


It's sad because I really like EJ. I like his even demeanor, he doesn't whine, he doesn't make excuses, he tells it like he is. He's a good antidote for Gilbert's wacky behavior.

But you know, nobody likes Scott Skiles. So frickin what? This isn't a popularity contest, you want to win or not? Maybe EJ can hire an assistant who can teach defense. I wish we should hire Bob Huggins.

When I watch the Wiz play defense, they always look surprised at where the ball went. They react instead of aggressively forcing their defensive style on the opponent. Kinda like the Redskins before the hired Marvin Lewis for their defense. And you know what? The skins defense improved. I bet the Zards defense could be improved too. Million dollar question is can EJ teach defense. I don't know that he believes he can teach defense.

Ok, </ramble> Ramble mode off.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

EJ doesn't even really talk about defense. I think he's best as an assistant coach b/c his offense sure does work well when everything falls into place.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Say what you want but the WIzards played good defense today. THey really contained Hinrich, Nocioni, and Gordon. THey forced tough shots and have changed the whole perplexion of this series.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

f22egl said:


> Say what you want but the WIzards played good defense today. THey really contained Hinrich, Nocioni, and Gordon. THey forced tough shots and have changed the whole *perplexion* of this series.


 :biggrin: 

Your post has been officially disqualified.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Whoops... meant complexion. I've learned something usefull today from basketballboards.net


----------

